# Requesting not to work in a certain location?



## SoftlinesSallie (Mar 28, 2021)

When I say I work everywhere, I mean literally I am scheduled *everywhere* and will pick up any kind of shift for the hours. I was hired in as a style team member and remain coded as that, but I will get hardline shifts, fulfillment, anywhere that needs a body. And I'm cool with it. 

Long story short: Over a year ago I started getting scheduled Starbucks shifts because I made them aware I used to work at a Bux before this job and I was hurting for the hours. I worked those shifts on and off until they hired enough baristas not to need me. Well, now they're down baristas and I'm getting scheduled over there again. After being out of it for months. And I *hate* it now. I'm reminded why I freaking hate food service and I just really don't get paid enough to bust my butt running a kiosk by myself and getting yelled at over the upcharge for oatmilk. 

Has anyone had experience talking to HR about not being scheduled in a location anymore? I don't want to seem ungrateful for the hours, and I don't want it to bite me in the ass and have them assume I'm just going to not work what they give me. But I honestly really can't take it.

And on the newest schedule literally ALL I have is Starbucks shifts


----------



## commiecorvus (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm sorry but needs of the store is going to considered over what you want every time.
Most especially if they are short handed in the Cafe.
A good barista isn't easy to get.
My only suggestion would be to prove less than skilled in that area but it's probably too late for that.
They will take mediocrity rather than have to train some one new.


----------



## happygoth (Mar 28, 2021)

This is why, when I was first hired and they tried to get me to take cashier shifts, I made it perfectly clear that I was not interested.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 28, 2021)

Talk to hr or your etl about your concern.


----------



## Yetive (Mar 28, 2021)

Just tell your leaders/HR.  If you haven't made it known, they figure you are ok with it.  As a Bux TL, I would tell you that I am in a bind (they must be if you are giving you all sb shifts). I would ask you to stick it out for a few weeks while we get someone in.  After that, don't pick up shifts there or the whole situation starts over.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Mar 28, 2021)

ASANTS, but at my store they have a problem getting/retaining baristas, so filling in at Starbucks is like falling into quicksand, once you’re in it it is very difficult to get back out. Tell your leaders that you want out, but even if they agree to move you out it may take a while for them to replace you, and depending on your leadership’s ability to deal with not getting their own way, you may get your hours cut. Good luck!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 28, 2021)

I agree that you should let them know you don't want to work there, so that they don't keep assuming you do, but recognize it may be weeks before they can do much about it, given the training time for Starbucks.

Is it something that will lead you to quitting? If they push back you can let them know that working all your shifts in Starbucks isn't sustainable for you long-term. If they're good they'll recognize losing an otherwise-global TM isn't worth it, but it still may take some time to get someone hired so you can not be scheduled those shifts. 

If they're not good, they'll keep riding in you in that spot until you quit and they have to hire someone, anyway, but not all leaders are good, so.


----------



## MrT (Mar 29, 2021)

If you dont tell them they will keep scheduling you, so you should at the very least do that.  They are supposed to be making sure current tm are happy with there hours and job, which is why it seems most stores are having the availability conversations again so if they keep scheduling you there you can bring that up.  If i had to guess because ASANTs and all that, they will expect you to work you scheduled shifts and probably ask you to help cover while they hire more baristas like before.


----------



## Shani (Mar 29, 2021)

Sometimes if you ask for accommodations of some kind to work in an area, they will just stop putting you there. For example, I have knee problems and while I'm generally fine moving around all day, standing in one place for a long time (as in being on registers) really bothers my knees. I was getting scheduled 8 hour cashier shifts and couldn't take it, so I asked if my cashier shifts could be limited to 4 or 5 hours. Rather than accommodate, they just stopped putting me on registers altogether. I've seen it happen with other TMs who requested accommodations for various areas and then just got moved. If you can come up with something like that for Starbucks, it may work. Good luck.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Mar 30, 2021)

Definitely let them know that your are not happy in that role. Maybe you can work it out so you have like one shift a week there? I dunno, some kind of compromise might help.


----------

